# ok, dont think me weird..



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I realize this is a weight loss forum, so dont think I am some kind of freak. 
I wish I could gain some weight.
I am a livestock farmer, and I work my ever-lovin butt off, everyday.
(literally, ha!)
anyway, I am 5'3", I weigh all of 111. I eat a retarded amount of food in a days time, and I couldn't gain weight to save my life. In the winter, I usually put on maybe 3 or 4 pounds, but it all goes to the stomach.

Am I forever cursed to be a wisp of a person, or suffer from dunlop?

It would be really nice if I could put on an even all over layer of something, and spend one winter before I die NOT freezing to death since I have relatively no 'insulation' at all.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

I have a friend like you...only she's even skinnier...5'5" and 99 pounds. Her husband is 5'10 or so and weighs 145. He doesn't eat very much, but she eats a lot and her body just burns it up. She's cold all the time also. When it's 90 degrees in the summer and I'm feeling wilty and miserable, she's just getting warmed up.

Sorry...I have no suggestions for you. I most certainly do NOT have that problem.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

i used to be like you, but illness and meds changed that. 

have you tried filling up on starches like pasta?


----------



## foaly (Jan 14, 2008)

LFG--

I'm with you on this problem. We are about the same size. I am cold all the time and especially in winter. My weight loss is just the result of stress.

I've tried pasta as a filler-upper and it seems to keep me from being hungry but doesn't do much for weight gain for me. 

If you figure something out that works, let me know.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

well, well, its nice to know I succeeded in gaining some people to cry with.
we eat plenty of pasta, and breads. I make all our breads from scratch, and will start doing pasta this winter.

and that temperature thing, thats me exactly. when it hits 85 degrees, my husband is sweating and crying and miserable, and I am just getting started. 

one nice sunny 65 degree day, I was about sick of the cold wind, and decided it would be a good idea to take a nap. I opened up the back door of my car, and fell out on the seat. Thats where he found me, with my feet sticking out the open door. he swore it was at least 110 in there. I thought it felt great!

I do sometimes have to watch how much I eat of certain things, because if I do get a little weight, again, all goes to the stomach. I think if I ever got fat, I would look like those starving africa kids on tv. skinny as a rail with a potbelly roll.


----------



## StBernardLove (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm in the same boat. I'm 5'7 and 110. I've been trying for YEARS to gain some weight, no luck.

And I'm only comfortable in temperatures between 70 and 80. But I'm looking forward to winter, cause unlike summer, I can control how hot or cold I am with layers.

The best investment I made for keeping warm was my Saint Bernard. In the winter if she lays on my feet, I'm fully warmed up and to the point of overheating in about 5 minutes. And when I get ready for bed, she climbs into it and warms it up for me. When I get in, she lays there until I'm about to fall asleep, gets me nice and toasty, then carefully gets up and goes to sleep on the floor.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I used to do something similar. I have a cat that I taught to sleep on my feet. It took 2 years to teach him to lay there and stay put the whole night. and thats how it was for 7 years.

then I got married. my husband is an inferno. I always figured one day he will burst into flame.
He is allergic to cats, so poor smokey cant be in the house anymore. It was a tough adjustment for the both of us, but he can stay in the garage, which is attached to the house, and now at 12 1/2, he continues to do well.


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

Well I used to be that way...couldn't gain weight and cold all the time. Now I need to lose weight and am cold all the time. For me the gaining came with age and a slow down in activity level.


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

I remember being thin and cold so long ago.......LOL

I gained weight after having knee surgery and couldn't be very active for months. I got bored and started eating too much too. Now I need to lose a bunch!!


----------



## mothernature (Aug 22, 2010)

That was me years ago, Started drinking BEER, definately puts the weight on you!!


----------



## rean (Nov 18, 2008)

Have you thought about getting your thyroid checked?


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

rean said:


> Have you thought about getting your thyroid checked?


I was just going to post that very question!


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I had a blood draw done last month, thyroid came back clean and so did the hemoglobin test.


----------



## foaly (Jan 14, 2008)

Me too with the thyroid test but mine was abnormal and I have to take a thyroid supplement now. Guess this is just how some of us are. Hey--I can think of worse things than being too cold and too thin!


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

For all-over "more", try actual weight-training. I was a 5:00am-11:00pm horse-aholic barn worker for years, and "thought" I was "muscular" or "strong enough" for my size. BUT, actual regular weight training of all muscle groups in the military taught me about REAL muscles and muscle definition! My entire shape changed: actual bicepts, tricepts, lats, quads, etc, etc. When there is something underneath actually supporting your skin, any tiny bit of weight you can manage to put on will show up better...But feed the muscle growth with good proteins!


----------

